# "Internet is free in Spain.."



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

While searching for the best internet deals - we kept coming across links stating" Internet is free in Spain..."

Obviously you pay provider for an internet service... so can anyone expalin this for me? 

I'm also surprised to find all the broadband contracts seem to have very low usage limits, 1 or 2GB's, compared to the UK, where our 10GB's per month is a very basic package.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> While searching for the best internet deals - we kept coming across links stating" Internet is free in Spain..."
> 
> Obviously you pay provider for an internet service... so can anyone expalin this for me?
> 
> I'm also surprised to find all the broadband contracts seem to have very low usage limits, 1 or 2GB's, compared to the UK, where our 10GB's per month is a very basic package.



yes in some areas there is council run community internet - possibly everywhere - but it's erratic to say the least as far as both coverage & strength - I'd like to see a link or two though..

I'm surprised you are seeing broadband/adsl contracts with usage limits - the main supplier movistar/telefonica has no usage limit - & I don't think any of our local companies - who use the movistar infrastructure anyway, as do they all - do either

at least one wireless company here does, however, so maybe that's what you mean??

again, I'd be interested to see a link or two


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

brocher;578632
I'm also surprised to find all the broadband contracts seem to have very low usage limits said:


> The only broadband package with traffic limits I have encountered in Spain so far are satellite connections and 3G packages (maybe the odd very small wifi hobby providers) and that's the same all over the world. I haven't seen a single ADSL/fibre provider with limited traffic and most bigger wifi/wimax provider are working on a flatrate basis as well.
> 
> Internet is not generally free in Spain. Some local towns offer free (limited) or very cheap connections via wifi to residents.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brocher said:


> While searching for the best internet deals - we kept coming across links stating" Internet is free in Spain..."


Random references to "free internet in Spain" and "free providers"



Freeinternetspain.com : Free Internet Service Provider - ISP - Connection Access in Spain
INTERNET ACCESS SPAIN Free Internet Service Provider Internet Access SPAIN

No free dinners!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Seb* said:


> The only broadband package with traffic limits I have encountered in Spain so far are satellite connections and 3G packages (maybe the odd very small wifi hobby providers) and that's the same all over the world. I haven't seen a single ADSL/fibre provider with limited traffic and most bigger wifi/wimax provider are working on a flatrate basis as well.
> 
> Internet is not generally free in Spain. Some local towns offer free (limited) or very cheap connections via wifi to residents.



I probably used the wrong terminology. I mean download (I think!) 1 or 2GB, like this Carrefour one. It does have one 20GB option, too, though. 

Tarifas - Internet - Carrefour Telecom - Carrefour España

Anyone know what with and without coverage "cobertura" means?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Random references to "free internet in Spain" and "free providers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah - dial up

not free then.....that's all I could find, too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> I probably used the wrong terminology. I mean download (I think!) 1 or 2GB, like this Carrefour one. It does have one 20GB option, too, though.
> 
> Tarifas - Internet - Carrefour Telecom - Carrefour España
> 
> Anyone know what with and without coverage "cobertura" means?


the sentence translates as _The price of the service varies depending on the coverage of your ADSL phone line._ - I think it could be something to do with there being a phone line already installed & paid for seperately - guess you'd have to phone them to be sure

the 1MEG, 3MEG & 20MEG shown would be potential download speed - not a monthly limit

mine with movistar is contracted at 6MEG (the max possible in my area) & right now I'm getting 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

*Internet access*



xabiachica said:


> the sentence translates as _The price of the service varies depending on the coverage of your ADSL phone line._ - I think it could be something to do with there being a phone line already installed & paid for seperately - guess you'd have to phone them to be sure
> 
> the 1MEG, 3MEG & 20MEG shown would be potential download speed - not a monthly limit
> 
> ...


I live in the campo and don't have a landline. My internet supply is WIMAX but because my house is not in direct line of sight of the nearest transmitter my signal is piggy-backed off our neighbour's house using a microwave signal. The local supplier charges me 35 euros plus IVA per month. I get the following:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1414880001.png


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morlandg said:


> I live in the campo and don't have a landline. My internet supply is WIMAX but because my house is not in direct line of sight of the nearest transmitter my signal is piggy-backed off our neighbour's house using a microwave signal. The local supplier charges me 35 euros plus IVA per month. I get the following:
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1414880001.png


lol - better than mine today!!

is that usual, or a good day?

mine is usually around the 5.5 - 6 mark, slow this morning

tbh we find it enough for our needs - even when four of us are online at the same time


or doesn't that make any difference??


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I live in the campo and use a vodafone dongle.I usually get around 3.5 to 5Mb download and 1 to 1.5 Mb up. It is unlimited. However their new contracts are limited and they tried to change mine but I screamed blue murder and they have left it as is.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> lol - better than mine today!!
> 
> is that usual, or a good day?
> 
> ...


Since it was upgraded (for free) earlier this year that is the usual speed.
I was happy with the previous 2.0 and 1.0.....but ....gift horse etc

I suppose it depends on what each one is doing.

I guess in answer to the original Q - the internet is not free here in Spain, except perhaps for the village free access. It depends on where you live as to what systems are available to you and the cost of each one. You need to research your own particular area.
Graham


----------

